# Kernel Treiberfrage PATA/SATA - alt und neu

## blutigerAnfaenger

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Rechner mit einem ICH4 IDE Controller 

```
IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02)
```

So, nun gibt es zwei mögliche Treiber:

einmal unter:

```
ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support
```

das wird dann wohl auf /dev/hdx hinauslaufen...

und einmal:

```
Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers
```

das wird dann wohl /dev/sdx werden...

Ich habe nun schon mit Genkernel den unteren Treiber in den Kernel gebaut- da durfte ich dann erstmal die fstab umstellen, weil die HD vorher /dev/hdc3 war und nun /dev/sda3.

Hdparm kann jetzt aber nichts mehr mit der Platte anfangen (ioctl fehler).

Da frage ich mich natürlich, ob nicht doch der alte(?) Treiber besser ist.

Weiterhin schaffe ich es auch gar nicht den neuen(?) Treiber ohne Benutzung von Genkernel zu "laden" (gibt es nur als Modul), ich denke mal, dass Genkernel über die initrd schon alle Module lädt.

MfG,

blutigerAnfaenger.

----------

## musv

Die Pata-Treiber sind die Nachfolgetreiber der alten IDE-Treiber. D.h. irgendwann mal fliegen die alten Treiber aus dem Kernel raus (was aber vermutlich noch Jahre dauern wird). Nach Aussage der Entwickler waren die alten Treiber zwar stabil, aber irgendwie überladen und etwas umständlich programmiert. Die neuen PATA-Treiber sollen angeblich auch etwas mehr Datendurchsatz bringen. Ich hab die neuen PATA-Treiber jetzt schon seit knapp 2 Jahren im Einsatz. Ich kann mich bisher nicht beschweren. Funktionieren tadellos. 

Genkernel (hab ich nie verwendet) ist zwar schön, aber um das von Dir beschriebene und andere Probleme zu umgehen, solltest du eventuell mal in Erwägung ziehen, die Kernelkonfiguration selbst in die Hand zu nehmen. Braucht zwar etwas Zeit, aber die Investition lohnt sich. 

Anleitungen dazu gibt's hier:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_manuell_kompilieren

http://kernelnewbies.org

bequeme grafische Oberflächen zum Kernel compilieren (als root):

make xconfig 

oder 

make gconfig

----------

## blutigerAnfaenger

Ich benutze ja genkernel mit --menuconfig. Ich versuche gerade alles überflüssige aus dem Kernel herauszuschmeißen.

Da die neuen Treiber nur als Module kompilierbar sind und diese scheinbar nicht früh genug geladen werden (kernel panic, weil er das Dateisystem nicht findet) braucht man wohl eine initrd. Dafür finde ich dann genkernel wieder recht praktisch, der macht gleich alles fertig.

MfG,

blutigerAnfaenger.

----------

## firefly

die Treiber kann man auch fest in den kernel integrieren.

Außer du hast den ober Punkt (Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers) als Modul (ein M in den <>) markiert. Einfach die selektion auf * ändern und schon lassen sich die Treiber auch fest in den Kernel packen

----------

## blutigerAnfaenger

Man bin ich dämlich...

Ja, geht auch fest drin...  :Idea: 

Die Sache mit hdparm kann man ignorieren?

Stellen die Treiber alles auf "high speed" von selbst ein?

Nochmals danke!

----------

## Max Steel

Das tun si, allerdings gibt es noch sdparm, damit klannst du korrigierend eingreifen, und mit sdparm -tT /dev/sd?? die Lese-/Schreibgeschwindigkeiten ablesen lassen.

----------

## blutigerAnfaenger

Ok, danke!

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

